# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fahrtechnik für Steinfelder

## hcnorr

Hallo Zusammen!

Im Herbst war ich auf einem Trail unterwegs der sehr einfach zu fahren war. Mitten in der Strecke kam dann ein Steinabschnitt (nur etwa 15m lang und steiler als der normale Trail). Ich wollte in etwas langsamer fahren, habe am gleich am Anfang das Vorderrad zw. den Steinen verkantet und bin unfreiwillig nach vorne abgestiegen. 
Gibts Techniken für Steinfelder oder etwas auf das ich besonders aufpassen muss?

cheers

----------


## mankra

Einfachste Linie suchen, FR leicht, Gewicht nach hinten, passende Geschindigkeit finden, nicht zu langsam, nicht zu schnell.

----------


## klamsi

Und vor allem Locker am Radl sitzen sonst geht gar nix. 
+ Ellenbogen raus!  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ist jetzt schwer zu sagen, ohne die Passage konkret zu kennen.

Bei 15 m kann man nicht so einfach einfach voll drüber-bolzen, vor allem nicht als Anfänger. Bei kürzeren Passagen geht das häufig, in dem man sich sehr leicht macht und mehr oder weniger nur oben drüber fährt und gar nicht so wirklich in die Zwischenräume eintaucht. 

Wichtig ist, dass man an Stellen, wo das Vorderrad potentiell hängen bleiben kann, aktiv am Lenker leicht anreißt, damit man es über das Hindernis drüberhebt. Allerdings ist das bei steilem Geländen nicht gerade einfach.

----------


## BoB

oben einen absprung suchen, unten wieder landen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

rauf schalten, kette rechts,  :Big Grin: 

Ne im Ernst, musst dich vertraut machen mit den Felsen und Kanten im Steinfeld, dir dort eine Linie suchen die dir plausibel erklingt, und dann einfach mal durch fahrn und schaun was passiert.

Es ist sicher von Vorteil das Gewicht vom VR abzunehmen oder über paar Kanten kleine Bunnyhops oder sowas zu machen.

----------


## hcnorr

Danke für die Tipps.
werds so bald als möglich ausprobieren.

----------


## huidiwui

ev. interessant wär auch definitiv nicht zu bremsen im steinfeld. 

bremsvorgang vor dem abschnitt erledigen, aber dann finger weg vom bremshebel. oft kommt man durch fehlenden grip auf den steinen und rutschende räder in etwas problematische situationen  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Das geht aber nur, wenns relativ flach ist, ab einem bestimmten Gefälle/Länge wird man Brakeless nur genau 1x probieren.

----------


## Laubfrosch

haha, ich stell mir das bildlich vor, 


die meisten schaffens ja nicht mal anlieger ohne schleifen lassen durch zu fahrn.

----------


## huidiwui

@ mankra: solange leute freiwillig über verrück-riesige holzdrops springen, geht das bissl laufen lassen im steinfeld von allein...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

na aber mal im ernst: 
die weitere diskussion is eh sinnlos solange man dieses steinfeld ned sieht.

----------


## hcnorr

bin ende juni wieder dort. wenn ich dran denk mach ich ein paar fotos von der stelle.

----------


## Laubfrosch

grundsätzlich: augen auf im fahrradverkehr... obacht gem länger lebn

----------


## pyrosteiner

Grundsätzlich Nr.2:  Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist stell Dich seitlich hin und schau zu wie andere das Steinfeld fahren. Die Linie die Dir am geschmeidigsten erscheint nimmste dann.


Bei sehr ungepflegten Steinfeldern aufpassen auf die Laufräder!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Semmering, DH Strecke, Ende 2010.

----------


## Laubfrosch

fehlt da a bild?

----------


## mankra

> @ mankra: solange leute freiwillig über verrück-riesige holzdrops springen, geht das bissl laufen lassen im steinfeld von allein...


Aus verlässlicher Quelle kann ich Dir sagen, daß zumindest einer dieser Leute beim Rockgarden, bis auf die letzten 10-15m der Ausfahrt beide Bremshebel nie auslassen.......

----------


## Red

Besonders in Steinfeldern ist halt auch wichtig, locker auf dem Rad zu stehen, damit sich das Rad unter einem bewegen kann, also bei größeren Brocken auch mal hochkommen kann, ähnlich wie wenn man eine Bodenwelle wegschluckt.
Steif mit dem Hintern über dem Hinterrad zu hängen ist auf jeden Fall kontroproduktiv.

Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, Bremsen auf wo möglich, damit du den Schwung behältst und nicht zwischen Steinen hängen bleibst.

----------


## Laubfrosch

eine gewisse körperspannung sollte man aber schon haben....  :Big Grin:

----------


## roadrunner82

> oben einen absprung suchen und auf den Einschlag warten


fixed  :Big Grin: 

Wenn mans richtig macht sind danach eh keine Steine mehr dort.

----------


## mankra

Willst wieder Deine Wurmlochtheorie ausprobieren?

----------


## suicide_command

einfach mal den lokals auf der strecke zuschauen, oder fragen vor ort hilft auch^^
ansonsten absprung und drüber oder linie und kette rechts durch  :Wink:

----------


## kingkermit

das hilft evt. 
www.facebook.com/pages/PdS-Bi...66433110077137

----------

